# Chasing Pavements



## couturesista (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm soooooooooooo feeling Adele! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Her voice is amazing and this song is sooo, OMG I'm lost for words. I have to listen to this song everyday. She's from the UK and dying to hear more from her, any other fans? YouTube - Adele - Chasing Pavements (Music Video)


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 24, 2008)

I love hometown glory. She is AMAZING.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

i love this girl.. that album 19 I believe its called came out a while back..
She has a great soulful voice.

Seems like all of the good musicians are coming out of the UK.. 
If you like her.. check out Duffy.. obviously Amy Winehouse..
can't think of anyone else.... Enjoy!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Seems like all of the good musicians are coming out of the UK.. 
If you like her.. check out Duffy.. obviously Amy Winehouse..
can't think of anyone else.... Enjoy!_

 
I know, right? Whodathunk?
They've got Adele, Amy Winehouse, Leona Lewis...
who do we have?
Miley Cyrus. :/


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

maha!

Well I give the US a little more credit than Canada.

You all have... ummmm... Jazmine Sullivan, Jill Scott, who else...... Alicia Keys.. sure there's a few more..
But I think in terms of creativity.. taking the art of music to the next level - the UK/Europe takes the cake.
Canada doesn't appreciate the arts as much.. (yeah thanks Stephen Harper you bastard) that's why a lot of Canadian musicians move to the states to begin their musical career.. BAH.  But there is so much talent here.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I heard some of Duffy's music, I wasn't a fan of MERCY in the beginning, it sounded to catchy like they we're trying to create a blonde and sober AMY, but the more I listened to her CD the more I liked the other tracks. I think a lot of the UK artist are more about the lyrics and music it self whereas here in the states its more branding and commercial. They tend to care about a trend more than good music!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG I love Adele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I love that video Chasing Pavements

and I also adore Duffy's CD

awesomeness all around


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, we do have some good singers here, but they don't get AS much attention and praise as the more mediocre singers.

Example: Rihanna doesn't have the best voice, but she's a MEGASTAR. Same goes for all those Disney tween pop singers. 
It goes to show you that it isn't all about talent here in America.

I also like Adele's "Cold Shoulder".


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

I concur miss goddess.  
I don't like Rihanna nor Beyonce .. you're right its not all about talent...  its about selling sex thats all and lyrics that are just rubbish.. like i've said before.. the mainstream music has no complexity.  

Oh yeah another AMAZING artist to come out of the UK.. MIA.. 
Roisin Murphy is another artist I just found out about.. Amy Winehouse is numero 1 for me though.. too bad she's almost dead.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2008)

This song is awesome.  I just saw her perform it the other day.  I think it was on Jay Leno.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 25, 2008)

I love Adele. I like how she's not trying to make a statement and get everyone to buy into an image. She's just a wicked singer and writes good songs about things you can relate to. 
Although she and Amy are incomparable, because the type of music they make is completely different, I like that they're both just real with their lyrics. Their songs sound like the thoughts of 19/20 year old girl from London. 

I find Duffy's lyrics really awful though - stupid metaphors and so on.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

I liked this song when I first heard it and saw the video, but then it was outplayed sooo much that I can't stand to listen to it.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 27, 2008)

This has to be one of the most beautiful songs I ever heard! I shed a tear everytime I hear itYouTube - Adele 19 Make You Feel My Love


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 29, 2008)

I adore Adele. This is my favorite song right now.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_





This has to be one of the most beautiful songs I ever heard! I shed a tear everytime I hear itYouTube - Adele 19 Make You Feel My Love_

 
I wonder if thats a cover song.. 
it sounds like such an 80s rock song.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I wonder if thats a cover song.. 
it sounds like such an 80s rock song._

 
I *think* it's originally Bob Dylan...but i'm not 100%, i feel like i read it somewhere. Let me wikipedia lol...


----------

